# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Συμβατοτητα τηλεφωνικής συσκευής απο γερμανια

## gmaniac

Καλή χρονιά!
Σκεφτομαι να παραγγείλω ενα ασυρματο τηλεφωνo απο γερμανια και διαβαζα οτι εκει χρησιμοποιούν άλλου ειδους μπριζες (tas) αλλα αν καταλαβαινω σωστα οι υποδοχες στις συσκευες ειναι rj11.
Αν αλλαξω απλα το καλωδιο με ενα δικο μου που θα ειναι rj11 η συσκεύη θα λειτουργει η υπαρχει ενδεχομενο να εχω προβληματα? 
Συγκεκριμένα σκεφτομαι γι αυτο https://www.gigaset.com/hq_en/gigaset-e290-it/ (στα γερμανικα https://www.gigaset.com/de_de/gigaset-e290/)
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν θα έχεις θέμα και θα δουλέψει κανονικά.
Μου είχε τύχει πολλά χρόνια πριν σε μία ασύρματη Panasonic συσκευή, να δουλεύει ανάποδα η συνδεσμολογία. Αντί τις κλασσικής χρήσης των 2 μεσαίων επαφών (2-3), ήθελε το σήμα  να έρχεται στις 2 ακριανές (1-4).

----------


## gmaniac

Ok τέλεια θα το έχω υπόψιν αν δεν μου δουλευει ευχαριστώ!

----------

